# Night light or Not to Night light?????



## bgallodoro24 (Feb 6, 2012)

I personally use a 7w light for astetic purposes cause it seems natural. Anyone else use this and does it have any benefits for plants or fish?


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

I can't think of any. Is this an incandescent light ? How long do you leave it on after the main lights are off ?


----------



## bgallodoro24 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes and stays on from 9pm to 6am


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

I have night lights on my tanks (LED) only because it looks cool and I can sort of see the tanks at night.  

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

The only benefit would be a more natural environment for your inhabitants. 
No moon light pitch black unless your room light is on.
Also a plus to be able to see inside your tank when your lights are off.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

bgallodoro24 said:


> Yes and stays on from 9pm to 6am


Does this mean you have a constantly lighted tank ?


----------



## bgallodoro24 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes is that an issue


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

bgallodoro24 said:


> Yes is that an issue


Put yourself in place of your fish. Now imagine what it would be like to never have darkness especially when you need to sleep. Consider both the plants and fish evolved to experience a complete diurnal cycle.


----------



## bgallodoro24 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes but in the wild there is almost always moonlight. The tank has dark spots just like in the wild. Right or wrong. Not saying your wrong just throwing some ideas around.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

bgallodoro24 said:


> Yes but in the wild there is almost always moonlight. The tank has dark spots just like in the wild. Right or wrong. Not saying your wrong just throwing some ideas around.


Full Moon light isn't as bright as you think and it's less bright at other phases. The dark places in your tank aren't as dark as the places fish can find in the wild under a full Moon. 
Did you know there's some evidence weak light created by porch lighting if it comes through your windows at night can affect your health.

In essence you are running an experiment with unforeseen consequences.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

bgallodoro24 said:


> Yes but in the wild there is almost always moonlight. The tank has dark spots just like in the wild. Right or wrong. Not saying your wrong just throwing some ideas around.


I personally have my moonlights on 24/7. 3 yrs running on my 14 biocube. I liked the night light effect so much that I put it on my main tank also.


----------



## bgallodoro24 (Feb 6, 2012)

I opted for incandescent light since it seems more natural than leds but non the less it still looks awesome especially with a slight ripple on the surface, it gives it a shimmering effect. Does this benifit the plants any?


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Now that I'm thinking about it I don't even know how to turn the moonlight off on my biocubes. 
I'm going to go find out now.


----------



## bgallodoro24 (Feb 6, 2012)

Chaoslord said:


> Now that I'm thinking about it I don't even know how to turn the moonlight off on my biocubes.
> I'm going to go find out now.


Funny how once u get something on your mind it doesnt stop.


----------



## Taari (Jul 31, 2010)

This is a slight hijack, but it's sort of relevant. I've noticed that almost all the "moonlight" LED's are a deep blue in color. Aperantly blue light can keep a human from falling asleep (such as blue digital clock numbers, etc.). I wonder if it's the same for fish...?


----------

